# The Guessing Game



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

You have to come up with a word, say "Nubian". Then the other people can ask clues like if its got to do with goats or houses etc. The person who gets it has to think of a word and then write "Guess it"
I'll start
"Guess it"


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Are we only allowed to ask Yes or No questions, like in the game 20 Questions?

OK, so here's my question (I'm making it a yes/no one just in case):
Is it something you have right now?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

No, you dont have to say yes or no.

Yes, im using it right now.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Computer?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it something you wear?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Does it have anything to do with animals?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

No and no


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Cellphone?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep! Your turn!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh, neat! Hmmm...

Guess it!


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it a food? :whatgoat:


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it an animal?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

do you wear it?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Is it electronic?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No to all.


----------



## Boergoat1234 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is it heavy?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

A wild guess. Piano?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Does it have anything to do with goats?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No again. Hint: it is not edible, but it is sometimes filled with an animal product.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Thats hard!!!is d animal product animal food?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

No.


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

A duvet filled with feathets


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Not it, but close!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Pillow filled with feathers!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ I was just gonna say that!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

^LOL!


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

A feather blanket.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Meluvgoats, you got it - it's a pillow.  Your turn!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Okay :thumb: 

Guess it


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

is it some kind of technology?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is it something that is normally kept in the house?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

no and no


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Is it a food of any kind?


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it related to goats?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

It can be


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Random guess...is it a collar


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope :wink:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

a horse?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

no


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

is it an animal?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Nope, ill give yous a hint...
Its made from barley, oats, wheat etc stalks


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

hay?


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Close!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

straw?!


----------



## meluvgoats (Apr 19, 2012)

Yep :thumbup:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

YAY!!!

Guess it!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Is it animal?


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

If not an animal, is it alive?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Kayla had gotten it, it was an iPod...(some of the posts had gotten deleted...)
So it's Caprine Crazy's turn


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

Ooh! Ok Guess it!


----------

